# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  عامود السوارى

## red_dragon

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
بعد طول غياب
 ....عمووود السوارى  :Smart: 


ا
-

ديه مكتبة لسه مكتشفنها السنه الى فاتت موجودة تحت الارض بمنطقة عمود السوارى و بيقولو انها مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة او جزء منها والله اعلم

 



المذبح : كان الرومان بيدبحوا عليه القرابين قبل الصلاه لعجل ابيس 



حمامه كانت واقفه على قاعدة العمود  :Lookaround2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا أول مرة أشوف عمود السواري ده 

بس فعلاً تسلم ايدك يا دكتور كالعادة صور جميلة جداً و مفتكسة 



عسولة الأخت 

تسلم ايدك ريد دراجون..و حمدالله على السلامة يا فندم..
و كل سنة و انت طيب 


*

----------


## القواس

شكرا على الصور الحلوة

----------


## red_dragon

> *و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> 
> *أنا أول مرة أشوف عمود السواري ده* 
> 
> *بس فعلاً تسلم ايدك يا دكتور كالعادة صور جميلة جداً و مفتكسة* 
> 
> *عسولة الأخت* 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ريد دراجون..و حمدالله على السلامة يا فندم..*
> ...


 و مين سمعك ..... انا كمان كنت اول مرة اشوفه على الطبيعه والله  :: 
وتسلمي على الكلام الحلو 
انتى من اكتر الناس الى بترفعيلى معنوياتى حتى لو كانت الصور وحشه

----------


## red_dragon

> شكرا على الصور الحلوة


العفو يا باشا و شكرا على المرور

----------


## حمادو

> و مين سمعك ..... انا كمان كنت اول مرة اشوفه على الطبيعه والله


*قطعت قلبى يا دكتور محمد بالكلمتين دول

اسكندرانى وعايش فى الاسكندرية...وأول مرة تشوف العامود فى الطبيعة؟



جميلة الصور جدا يا باشا
الصورة الأولى والثانية عجبونى جدا

تسلم إيديك
وياريت بأه ماتغيبش كده كتير

*

----------


## sameh atiya

*حلو عمود السواري ده 
أنا أول مرة أشوفه
شكراً ريد دراجون*

----------


## nariman

*red_dragon*
*صور جميلة قوي ..أسمع عن عمود السواري لكن للأسف عمري ماشفته عالطبيعة*
**

----------


## حنـــــان

جميلة قوي الصور
أنا لسه بقى حشوفه عالطبيعة ماشوفتوش
ومحدش يتريق  :: 
تسلم ايدك يا ريد دراجون وعايزين صور كمان لاسكندرية

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حلو جداا اول مرة اشوفه

والحمامة عسولة جدااااا

تسلم ايديك

----------

